# The A-Team Movie (2010)



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The A-Team is one of my top 5 favorite TV Shows of all time.
It is a part of my growing up, and was probably my first "must-see" TV.

I started this thread about three years ago:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=94196&highlight=cast

I probably couldn't have been any more wrong on the cast if I was throwing darts at a printout of IMDB.

Just saw the movie tonight.

10 thumbs up in my book.

Liam Neeson as Hannibal worked... but probably was the only one casting change I would have considered.

They kept true to the TV Series, as bet they could given that it is 20+ years later. The core of the story remains intact.

Outstanding... this by far didn't get the "Dukes of Hazzard" treatment.

Couple tips:
1 - Don't be quick to judge the movie, it takes a while for the "plan" of the movie to come together. I found myself starting to go.. "OHHH What the !!!!!, they changed it too much....."... .but just about then 

2 - This is another Credit watcher... those that stay till the absolute end of the "tape" role, will be rewarded

3 - This movie is pretty safe for kids... I am not talking my 2-year old baby... but I would have absolutely no problem bringing my 9 year old son to it. He would get a major kick out of it... and I might just bring him next weekend. There is a lot of gun play (what did you expect), and it does stay kinda true to the TV series, where you actually don't see anyone get killed... but you know they did (and it is a lot more realistic)

One another nugget... STNG fans out there... there is a shout to you as well in this movie... I didn't catch it, but my brother-in-law did.

I am SOOOO glad they finally did this movie... and I hope that it generates enough $$$ and interest that they do a 2nd one.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I thought the movie was pretty good too. Great summer fun. :up: (too bad the Karate Kid kicked its ass at the BO)


----------



## scroll (Apr 10, 2010)

Ya , this was also my favorite shows. But i could not understand why it is in no 2 position , behind 'Karate Kid" ( a remake). A Team will be much better action movie i think.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

scroll said:


> Ya , this was also my favorite shows. But i could not understand why it is in no 2 position , behind 'Karate Kid" ( a remake). A Team will be much better action movie i think.


Easy...
On the surface (And probably in reality)... Karate Kid is more of a family movie. And it was promoted much more heavily then the A-Team was.

A-Team is an Action Movie.
Karate Kid is much more then just Action.


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

Nothing like the original. In the TV show they might have blown up a lot of stuff, but nobody ever got hurt. This was much more violent then the TV show.

It was not bad, but no where 10 thumbs up.


----------

